# Orphan



## kingston (3. November 2018)

Hallo.

Mir ist beim stöbern in den GOG Neuheiten das Spiel Orphan aufgefallen. Wurde erst am 1.11. veröffentlicht. Ist ein Limbo / Inside Verschnitt, könnte aber doch recht gut sein.
Auf PC Games habe ich darüber nichts gefunden. Gibt es noch Redakteure die Indies testen?


----------



## Zybba (3. November 2018)

Ich glaube die werden meist nur getestet, wenn vorher schon viele darüber berichtet haben.
Ein Beispiel dafür wäre Dead Cells.

Edit:
Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch die Redaktion mit dem Anliegen per Mail kontaktieren.


----------



## kingston (4. November 2018)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Schade dass so viele Indie Perlen heutzutage keine Beachtung finden, während sehr viel AAA - Müll zu Tode Berichtet wird.


----------

